# knitting groups. Boise Idaho



## csayles (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to know if there are any kniiting groups near
Boise Idaho.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope you find some I remember Boise my parents and I were stranded there for a weekend or something I remember this diner that had great peach pie wow that was like 30 yrs ago LOL


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

There are several groups on Ravelry for Boise people. I'll bet if you visit their forums you'll find a couple of SnB groups to look at.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/search#sort=best&query=Boise


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi C., I live in Caldwell & would love to find a group of people who'd like to get together to knit/crochet. Maybe once every week or two. What say we meet up? Maybe we can get something started. ~ Cin


----------



## csayles (Sep 9, 2012)

That sounds wonderful!


----------

